# Paph canhii



## Bolero (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi all,

A friend of mine (thanks Kevin) sent me this link. A new Paph species, I couldn't find anything in this forum on it so I hope this information is new to you all. It's a new one in vietnam:

http://www.hoalanvietnam.org/Article.asp?ID=681

What do you think?

Darren


----------



## Pete (Apr 29, 2010)

there have been more than one discussions on this in recent weeks if you do a search


----------

